# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Non-Surgical Hair Enhancement with PRP: Carlos K. Wesley, M.D. (NYC & LA)

## Billena

This 33-year-old woman underwent an autologous (his own) platelet rich plasma (PRP) treatment with Dr. Carlos K. Wesley.  

With this non-surgical approach to treating hair loss, she was able to reverse the biologic course of the thousands of miniaturized follicles atop her head and generate more hair fullness.  She also noted an increased ease of hair styling.  Dr. Wesley previously delivered an in-depth lecture on PRP scalp treatment for genetic hair loss detailing all aspects of this procedure.  The benefits and limitations of PRP procedures are described for all interested patients who would like to learn more about this novel therapy.

The patient returned nine months after her PRP treatment series (involving 2 procedures) and images of the patient can be seen below.

----------

